# Nespresso Essenza descaling



## ifenelon (Apr 8, 2011)

I think my Nespresso Krups Essenza coffee machine is due for descaling....

I have only just received a big order of pods from Nespresso and forgot to add one of their descaling kits to my order.

They want £7 for a kit of 2 sachets and £5 postage....(ie £12)....

Does anybody know of any alternative products which can be safely used on the machine, more widely available, or am I best keeping to the Nespresso product?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are anywhere near a Selfridges or John Lewis store they usually have these in stock in their respective Nespresso Departments.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

melitta descaler sachets, from supermarkets, John Lewis, hardware shops, etc.


----------



## ifenelon (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks for your replies. I will ask in John Lewis next time I am there.


----------

